

Ask HN: Hacker News RSS feed for stories over a certain score threshold? - vennadoo

Is there any way to get an RSS feed for Hacker News to only post stories that have a score over a certain threshold? I found one for Reddit that was created with Yahoo Pipes, but haven&#x27;t found one for HN. The default RSS feed posts way to many stories for my liking.<p>Here&#x27;s the Reddit feed for posts with a score of 2000+ http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pipes.yahoo.com&#x2F;pipes&#x2F;pipe.run?_id=4a3af06dcba612424a858ea79dd263db&amp;_render=rss&amp;subreddit=all&amp;threshold=2000
======
bittired
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

Those are stories that pass muster. The reason why you shouldn't rely on
score-based is that someone will game the system and it will become worthless.
PG helps choose the main feed/main page.

------
companyhen
[https://twitter.com/newsyc20](https://twitter.com/newsyc20)

Enjoy.

